# Sony Wega wont turn on



## gdurante (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a sony Wega model KV-34HS510 TV that will not turn ON . After about 10 tries it finally comes on and stays on. No flickering red light in the front of the set
Has anyone had this problem and what was done to fiix it?

Thank you

GD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Power supply failing?:huh: Leonard will see this soon and give you a better answer than I. :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What makes you think that the set is not turning on? Does the LED stay solid green or does it go out?


----------

